# Come out, come out.. where ever you are!!



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)




----------



## Beth Watkins (Jun 11, 2012)

Ahhhhhhhh too cute  how sweet is that!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Haha... Is he asleep under there or hiding from his big sis??  

He's a very sunkissed choccy poo..love his highlighted muzzle.

Btw... very white skirting boards you have there 

X


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

mairi1 said:


> Haha... Is he asleep under there or hiding from his big sis??
> 
> He's a very sunkissed choccy poo..love his highlighted muzzle.
> 
> ...


I think it's a bit of both...it was after a rather long bundling session....

Can't believe you noticed the skirting board...gonna have to make sure the house is clean with all these eagle eyes about


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Very cute!  x


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Love it x


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

colpa110 said:


> I think it's a bit of both...it was after a rather long bundling session....
> 
> Can't believe you noticed the skirting board...gonna have to make sure the house is clean with all these eagle eyes about


:laugh::laugh::laugh:.... The whiteness was blinding me 

Oh yes I love a good nose 

xx


----------



## lovecockapoo (Nov 26, 2011)

mairi1 said:


> Haha... Is he asleep under there or hiding from his big sis??
> 
> He's a very sunkissed choccy poo..love his highlighted muzzle.
> 
> ...


I keep meaning to put some photos on. Not sure I will bother until I have redecorated my house. I have two kids and that normally leads to a house full of messy kids....you wouldn't need to put your sunglasses on to look at my skirting boards!!!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Oh don't !!! I'll be getting a reputation here   

I can assure you, I have no kids and mine are nowhere near as gleaming .....

Colin must spend his evenings scrubbing!!! 

Would love to see your photos... 

xxx


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

This is cracking me up. Clearly I never even think about what is around in the pic I am so busy looking at Jake


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> This is cracking me up. Clearly I never even think about what is around in the pic I am so busy looking at Jake


Right.... now I'm embarrassed ....
I'm going to keep my mouth firmly shut from now on.....


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Great pic Colin... and don't worry about the background I posted a photo and realized later my bra was in the background 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lovecockapoo (Nov 26, 2011)

mairi1 said:


> Right.... now I'm embarrassed ....
> I'm going to keep my mouth firmly shut from now on.....


Oh no...don't feel embarrassed. I think all the friendly banter on here is what makes us such an approachable forum. ;-)


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Yes, don;t worry Mairi - I was only kidding. I am a compulsive background 
observer too..just can't help it!!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Loving Ted, just too cute.

The banter between Colin & Mairi reminds me of the thing that is popular on ebay..... if you post a photograph of anything that is reflective be careful. There is a sub sport going on where you look at the reflection of the photographer to see if they are wearing any clothes....  apparently quite a few don't. 

Now that could make for a few interesting photo's on here.

BTW, not only lovely white skirting board, but rather clean carpets and clean curtains too.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

MillieDog said:


> Loving Ted, just too cute.
> 
> The banter between Colin & Mairi reminds me of the thing that is popular on ebay..... if you post a photograph of anything that is reflective be careful. There is a sub sport going on where you look at the reflection of the photographer to see if they are wearing any clothes....  apparently quite a few don't.
> 
> ...


OMG ...now getting paranoid


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

MillieDog said:


> Loving Ted, just too cute.
> 
> The banter between Colin & Mairi reminds me of the thing that is popular on ebay..... if you post a photograph of anything that is reflective be careful. There is a sub sport going on where you look at the reflection of the photographer to see if they are wearing any clothes....  apparently quite a few don't.
> 
> ...


Oh yes, I have seen that pic - it was emailed to me - how embarrasing for the person - but who on earth goes around the house taking pics with no clothes on


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

hahahhaha, gorgeous!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Aahh... Ok I won't feel too guilty then about being a nosey so n so  

Sometimes you worry you may have just crossed the line .... Especially with folks you don't know too well  ....

Julie as for that eBay shenanigans ... Deary me .... We've got a bit more class here on ILMC what with our dust inspection and the likes ...  

xxx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Pee po Ted .....
A bit more class on ILMC ... We are presuming that Mo had a different bra on :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

wilfiboy said:


> Pee po Ted .....
> A bit more class on ILMC ... We are presuming that Mo had a different bra on :laugh::laugh::laugh:


Karen you're hilarious :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## benson (Apr 18, 2012)

Never mind the skirting boards, how do you keep a cream carpet that clean with a dog, only had Benson since August and my cream carpet is never going to be the same again


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

benson said:


> Never mind the skirting boards, how do you keep a cream carpet that clean with a dog, only had Benson since August and my cream carpet is never going to be the same again


Trick photography!!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Very cute pic....now you need to draw back the curtain for the big reveal....we need more pics of Ted! x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

wilfiboy said:


> Pee po Ted .....
> A bit more class on ILMC ... We are presuming that Mo had a different bra on :laugh::laugh::laugh:


Yes, I do happen to own more than one...lol!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I love your skirting also! Oh and Ted is cute too!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

I was thinking the curtains are glorious......and cream! The dog too!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Lovely picture, lovely clean house - I was actually going to take a picture of Dudley curled up earlier then I thought 'I can't - the wall looks filthy behind him!!'


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Ahh Ted .. come out, come out ... you cute cockapoo


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

DB1 said:


> Lovely picture, lovely clean house - I was actually going to take a picture of Dudley curled up earlier then I thought 'I can't - the wall looks filthy behind him!!'


We are all going to be paranoid about the background now!!!  oops better not post any more photos ever!!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Thank-you for all your kind comments about my skirting board..it makes all the efforts worth while


----------

